# iwlist wlan0 scan wlan0     No scan results

## samsungNC10user

WICD installed

correct driver installed, everything up and working

wicd saw wireless connections first time but never since

what is wrong? how do i see if it uses the correct driver?

----------

## samsungNC10user

solution

 *Quote:*   

> Step #1: Disable Default Drivers
> 
> Type the following command to black list default drivers:
> 
> $ sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
> ...

 

----------

